
Ask HN: How do you get your weather forecast? - cardamomo
The news that Weather Underground is shuttering its API is the latest change that is pushing me to look for a new website or app for weather forecasts. I&#x27;m on the hunt for something that is reliable, easy to grok, and has an extended forecast. What do you use?
======
ocdtrekkie
The API I've always used for weather data is
[https://openweathermap.org/](https://openweathermap.org/)

